# Direkten zugriff auf Datei verbieten



## mirage228 (24. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe für meine Homepage ein Download-Script programmiert. Es funktioniert einwandfrei, nur kann man die Dateien, die heruntergeladen werden sollen, noch direkt herunterladen.

ich habe die dateien im verzeichnis dl/datei.zip

und ich möchte das man so nicht mehr drauf zugreifen kann, nur noch über download.php halt!

kann mir jmd helfen?

mfG
  mirage228


----------



## melmager (24. Mai 2003)

am besten du machst das Unterverzeichnis
in dem die Daten liegen mit htaccess dicht


----------



## mirage228 (24. Mai 2003)

ok, werde ich machen!

...aber mit welchen befehl für htaccess geht des?


----------



## Pollux (24. Mai 2003)

Indem du ne .htaccess-Datei anlegst.

http://www.trash.net/faq/htaccess.shtml

Nur, was mich dabei selbst interessiert, ist wie man der PHP-Datei die Befugnisse gibt, auf diese Dateien zuzugreifen. Wird das dann durch den Header mitgeschickt?


----------



## melmager (24. Mai 2003)

@pollux

php braucht keine zugriffsrechte da php
direkt auf die dateien zugreifen kann und nicht über den webserver gehen muss

der htaccess ist eine sache die vom Webserver verwaltet wird und nur dann gibts den zugriffsschutz wenn man über den Webserver geht


----------



## Pollux (24. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von melmager _
> *@pollux
> 
> php braucht keine zugriffsrechte da php
> direkt auf die dateien zugreifen kann und nicht über den webserver gehen muss*




 Öhm.... peinlich. Sorry!


----------

